# Is it worth visiting Disney World next summer?



## TravelTime (Sep 19, 2020)

We are thinking of going to Disney World next summer with a little girl. I am wondering if most of the rides are open and if it will still be worth the high cost. If we go, we are wondering if we should reserve at Animal Kingdom or one of the other onsite Disney resorts or whether we should stay at Marriott Grand Vista, where I have an II exchange for a 2 bedroom so it will be no additional cost. I sold all my DVC timeshares so if we stay onsite, I will need to book through Disney and pay rack rate (about $1000 a night including tickets for a one bedroom). However, this may be our one and only trip to Disney World ever again so I am okay with splurging as long as the parks and rides are open and it is still lots of fun i.e. as long as the Disney magic is still there in spite of Covid. Our other alternative is to wait until 2022. For anyone who has been to Disney since Covid, what do you think?


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 19, 2020)

Understand that I am talking 35 years ago but the best Disney vacation my Wife, I  and our 2 kids ever had at Disney was a package we bought directly from Disney.  It included a room in the Contemporary Hotel, admission to the parks, some meals and special stuff like a private Breakfast with the Characters.  One of the benefits was the monorail running right through the hotel...

George


----------



## Lisa P (Sep 19, 2020)

Our DS, DDIL, and DGS just returned from a WDW Magic Kingdom visit today. They said it was terribly hot with no air-conditioned place to escape the heat. Lines were long and spread out in the sun. Indoor shows and indoor meet-and-greets are all cancelled and doors locked. The air-conditioned playscape near Dumbo is closed. Many restaurants are closed and table service restaurants require an advance reservation. Despite the lower capacity, the crowds were not managed as well as when everything is open. They felt wilted with nowhere to refresh. So in their words, "weather matters, Never Again on a summer day", especially while social-distancing is necessary.

Of course, if there's widespread use of the new vaccines and the risk of Covid-19 is largely past, YMMV. We've never enjoyed a summer visit to Orlando but some people love it!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 19, 2020)

I wouldn't go in the summer - since you are from low humidity Northern CA, the humidity will kill you.  My first and only time in Orlando, we went in May, and we were told by the locals that the weather was great - I will never go back!  By 5:00 pm each day we were exhausted from the humidity and ready for the hotel room.  I would definitely go a different time of the year.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 19, 2020)

From a resident of Hawaii that goes to Orlando most summer's, it is hot and humid and thunderstorms almost every afternoon. It reminds me when we have no trade winds. We where in Orlando this past June/July and it was very humid but this was the best weather storm wise. I think there were only 5 days with thunderstorms in the afternoon over the course of 3 weeks. Thunderstorms are bad because pools and any rides that are outdoors are closed. 

We used to spend 3/4 of the vacation staying onsite at WDW. As my son has gotten older, we have spent more time offsite at MVC and HGVC properties. I think on site depends on the child. Grand Vista has large rooms and two pools. Nice children's play area that you can check her in if it is running by next summer. Also there were a bunch of activities for the kids and family to participate in pre covid.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## Janann (Sep 19, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> if we stay onsite, I will need to book through Disney and pay rack rate (about $1000 a night including tickets for a one bedroom).



Why not rent through someplace like David's Vacation Club Rentals?  https://dvcrequest.com/
I know there are lots of hazards now with any kind of timeshare rental, but it might be worth checking on this or some other arrangement.  David's was very popular pre-pandemic, but they lost a lot of fans due to their handling of refunds.  Definitely check around for the best deal and cancellation policy.

When you say "summer," when exactly do you mean?  We went June 3-10 a couple years ago, and rain was a frequent problem.  We were OK with the heat, but we are from North Texas.  

Our worst trip ever in terms of heat and rain was mid-September many years ago.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 19, 2020)

One of the most unpleasant weather I encountered was when my younger dd was moving into her dorm in St. Petersburg in August.  Hot, humid, and rain.  We were exhausted after moving her things into the dorm.  I was able to go to the beach one morning, but had to leave when the lightening started.  So, no thanks to Florida in the summer.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 19, 2020)

I was thinking of going the first week of June right after school ends. We can only go to Florida in the summer so we will have to deal with the heat. I grew up in Miami so I am used to heat.

My question is not about the weather. It is whether 1) it is worth it to splurge to go to Disney World next year and 2) whether we should splurge to stay in Animal Kingdom or go with Marriott Grand Vista, which will cost me nothing additional. We could stay for a week in Orlando in a 2 bedroom at Grand Vista for no extra charge or we can pay $4200 for 4 nights at Animal Kingdom Lodge in a 1 bedroom with a savannah view. I dread the idea of driving and parking at Disney World but we will probably only be there for 2-3 days. If we went for a week, we would also visit Universal as well as do a pool day to relax.


----------



## travelhacker (Sep 19, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I was thinking of going the first week of June right after school ends. We can only go to Florida in the summer so we will have to deal with the heat. I grew up in Miami so I am used to heat.
> 
> My question is not about the weather. It is whether 1) it is worth it to splurge to go to Disney World next year and 2) whether we should splurge to stay in Animal Kingdom or go with Marriott Grand Vista, which will cost me nothing additional. We could stay for a week in Orlando in a 2 bedroom at Grand Vista for no extra charge or we can pay $4200 for 4 nights at Animal Kingdom Lodge in a 1 bedroom with a savannah view. I dread the idea of driving and parking at Disney World but we will probably only be there for 2-3 days. If we went for a week, we would also visit Universal as well as do a pool day to relax.


If this may be your last visit to DisneyWorld in a while, I would wait until 2022. There aren't parades, or character meet and greets currently, and it is definitely an altered experience from what you may be used to. 

I can understand the logic for splurging on a fun, memorable experience, but there may not even be character meals by then.

As others have pointed out the heat can be pretty intense that time of year, and I would bet on a mask requirement in June of 2021 (and likely through 2021). Do you really want your last Disney experience for a long while to be hot, humid, a limited experience, all while wearing a mask the whole time?


----------



## Monykalyn (Sep 19, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I was thinking of going the first week of June right after school ends. We can only go to Florida in the summer so we will have to deal with the heat. I grew up in Miami so I am used to heat.
> 
> My question is not about the weather. It is whether 1) it is worth it to splurge to go to Disney World next year and 2) whether we should splurge to stay in Animal Kingdom or go with Marriott Grand Vista, which will cost me nothing additional. We could stay for a week in Orlando in a 2 bedroom at Grand Vista for no extra charge or we can pay $4200 for 4 nights at Animal Kingdom Lodge in a 1 bedroom with a savannah view. I dread the idea of driving and parking at Disney World but we will probably only be there for 2-3 days. If we went for a week, we would also visit Universal as well as do a pool day to relax.


My DD did two internships at Disney, hubs and I did one way back in the day- and now have a kiddo going to UCF: all that to say I’ve been to Disney a TON past 3 years. I gave up my AP and requested refund this year for Disney, Disney in its current reduced offerings is NOT worth it to me; but then again I’ve been a lot so okay waiting.

As much as I love the MVC resorts there is nothing like staying on property the first time. We did a studio at Animal Kingdom Lodge for our anniversary in 2018- walking in and seeing ZEBRAS from your balcony...and my absolute favorite restaurants and park and hangouts are at AKL and Animal Kingdom Park so I AM biased lol. It’s killing me to not be able to hang in my favorite park like I used to- but I love it so much I do not want a diminished experience.

Early June usually isn’t bad weather wise- in fact this past June we spent two weeks at Harbour Lake and it was the best June weather I think we’ve had since 2015! (Yes we go a lot in June lol).
Because we’ve been so much our (older) kids now prefer having their own bedroom and bed offsite.
We also tend to go for longer- any way to do a split? Stay 3-4 days at Animal Kingdom Lodge then move offsite for a week and just chill?
The DVC rental places can get you cheaper but are often more inflexible when it comes to changing or canceling. And there are private rentals as well.

IF things are back to normal next June will be great. But if there’s still all this park reservations stuff, distancing etc- well Disney will continue to charge premium prices for less than (and greatly reduced) experience. Only you can decide if it’s worth it at that point.

How old is the little girl?


----------



## travelhacker (Sep 19, 2020)

I should add that we are currently planning on going to AKV for an exchange in February. I think we will likely spend 2-3 days at the Disney Parks and will likely spend a couple of days at Universal Studios (our almost 7 year old LOOOOOVES Harry Potter and is very tall for her age so she should be able to do all the rides). 

While I am disappointed that our 3 year olds won't get to experience a lot of the stuff that our oldest loved at that age, I think it was just too special to pass up staying at AKV on an RCI exchange.


----------



## Monykalyn (Sep 19, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> I think it was just too special to pass up staying at AKV on an RCI exchange.


Yes! Just that resort alone is awesome!


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 19, 2020)

Monykalyn said:


> My DD did two internships at Disney, hubs and I did one way back in the day- and now have a kiddo going to UCF: all that to say I’ve been to Disney a TON past 3 years. I gave up my AP and requested refund this year for Disney, Disney in its current reduced offerings is NOT worth it to me; but then again I’ve been a lot so okay waiting.
> 
> As much as I love the MVC resorts there is nothing like staying on property the first time. We did a studio at Animal Kingdom Lodge for our anniversary in 2018- walking in and seeing ZEBRAS from your balcony...and my absolute favorite restaurants and park and hangouts are at AKL and Animal Kingdom Park so I AM biased lol. It’s killing me to not be able to hang in my favorite park like I used to- but I love it so much I do not want a diminished experience.
> 
> ...



She will be 9 next summer. It is an ideal age to visit Disney World since it is before kids start maturing into pre-teens. I think I will do a compromise and stay at the Marriott Grand Vista in the 2 BR unit since it will cost me nothing extra. Then we can decide if we want to go back for a final trip in 2022 or 2023 and splurge on Animal Kingdom Lodge. I just can‘t see splurging for AKL next year if Covid will still be causing reduced activities at Disney. If we stay a week in Orlando, we can also visit Universal, SeaWorld and LegoLand and do a pool day in addition to Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom. I think given the circumstances, this will be the best option to plan for at this point.


----------



## Monykalyn (Sep 19, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> She will be 9 next summer. It is an ideal age to visit Disney World since it is before kids start maturing into pre-teens. I think I will do a compromise and stay at the Marriott Grand Vista in the 2 BR unit since it will cost me nothing extra. Then we can decide if we want to go back for a final trip in 2022 or 2023 and splurge on Animal Kingdom Lodge. I just can‘t see splurging for AKL next year if Covid will still be causing reduced activities at Disney. If we stay a week in Orlando, we can also visit Universal, SeaWorld and LegoLand and do a pool day in addition to Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom. I think given the circumstances, this will be the best option to plan for at this point.


It is the perfect age! And I think your compromise is good.  As much as I love staying onsite- and just hubs and I did a 8 day trip in January staying at French Quarter- no way I’d stay onsite right now. 
Has she been to Universal? Also great for kids that age especially if a potter fan or loves thrill rides.

Actually with Disney cutting so much- if SeaWorld runs a good Black Friday sale we may end up with AP’s there too. After three weeks of driving by the coasters (2 weeks in June at harbor lake, one at Grande Vista in August) hubby is itching to go.
Loved Grande Vista! Although my heart continues to belong to Cypress Harbour among the Orlando timeshares


----------



## travelhacker (Sep 20, 2020)

Monykalyn said:


> It is the perfect age! And I think your compromise is good.  As much as I love staying onsite- and just hubs and I did a 8 day trip in January staying at French Quarter- no way I’d stay onsite right now.
> Has she been to Universal? Also great for kids that age especially if a potter fan or loves thrill rides.
> 
> Actually with Disney cutting so much- if SeaWorld runs a good Black Friday sale we may end up with AP’s there too. After three weeks of driving by the coasters (2 weeks in June at harbor lake, one at Grande Vista in August) hubby is itching to go.
> Loved Grande Vista! Although my heart continues to belong to Cypress Harbour among the Orlando timeshares


We have gone to Sea World Orlando twice in the past few years. I hope they don't have to cut too deeply due to COVID, but prior to COVID I feel like they really upped their game. Our little ones LOOOOVED the sesame street area, and their coasters look good. You can get some really, really good deals. 

Through my work I was able to get 3 days at Sea World Parks (Sea World, Aquatica, Busch Gardens) w/ all day dining for $50 per day. Our kids were in heaven being able to drink as much soda and eat as much theme park food as they could. The food exceeded my (low) expectations, and we actually became fond of a couple of food items.


----------



## CPNY (Sep 20, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> I should add that we are currently planning on going to AKV for an exchange in February. I think we will likely spend 2-3 days at the Disney Parks and will likely spend a couple of days at Universal Studios (our almost 7 year old LOOOOOVES Harry Potter and is very tall for her age so she should be able to do all the rides).
> 
> While I am disappointed that our 3 year olds won't get to experience a lot of the stuff that our oldest loved at that age, I think it was just too special to pass up staying at AKV on an RCI exchange.


Rub it in.... you got AKV in Feb....oh wait, me too lol


----------



## ljmiii (Sep 20, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> We are thinking of going to Disney World next summer with a little girl. I am wondering if most of the rides are open and if it will still be worth the high cost. If we go, we are wondering if we should reserve at Animal Kingdom or one of the other onsite Disney resorts...


First off, there are many owners desperate to rent out their expiring DVC points. Take a look at David's, DVC-RENTAL, dvcrentalstore, etc. to see if someone has an existing reservation that meets your needs - many are 'on sale'.  There is no need to pay Disney's 'cash' prices.

Second, we've been in summer a number of times and given the long park hours, humidity, and frequency of afternoon showers my suggestion would be to stay at either Bay Lake Tower (since MK will likely be the park you visit most often with a little girl) or BWV/BCV (to walk to/from EPCOT and HS). Either way you'll be able to easily take a mid-day break every other day-ish.

Lastly (and most difficult to predict), I expect WDW to be more or less back to 'normal' by summer 2021. Right now weekdays are uncrowded but weekends are quite busy as Floridians (and others) take shorter trips to Disney. But I don't expect that to last.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 20, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> She will be 9 next summer. It is an ideal age to visit Disney World since it is before kids start maturing into pre-teens. I think I will do a compromise and stay at the Marriott Grand Vista in the 2 BR unit since it will cost me nothing extra. Then we can decide if we want to go back for a final trip in 2022 or 2023 and splurge on Animal Kingdom Lodge. I just can‘t see splurging for AKL next year if Covid will still be causing reduced activities at Disney. If we stay a week in Orlando, we can also visit Universal, SeaWorld and LegoLand and do a pool day in addition to Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom. I think given the circumstances, this will be the best option to plan for at this point.


As a DVC owner who loves AKL, I think this is the best plan. I’m hoping that things will be closer to normal next summer than they are now, but 2022 should be even better, so save the savanna view for then!


----------



## elaine (Sep 20, 2020)

good plan. I was going to suggest you could stay in 2BR Marriott and also book a night in a studio at AKL and then use that as midweek break--enjoy the pools, animals and "try it out" to decide if you want to splurge the next year.
That's what we do when we need a larger unit (cost too many DVC points). We'd stay offsite @ HGVC/Marriott and book a couple nights in a DVC studio.
IMHO, I might save Universal for your next trip. She'd be old enough to start reading the HP books and would get a lot more out of the experience. 2 days WDW, SW and Legoland will be plenty. At 9, she likely enjoys pools. SW and WDW both have excellent waterparks, as well, assuming they're open. My kids loved them at that age. You can also probably get a summer pass to SW (or 2nd day free) and go back for just a couple of hours if you get bored as it's very close to most of the Marriotts.


----------



## Monykalyn (Sep 20, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> Through my work I was able to get 3 days at Sea World Parks (Sea World, Aquatica, Busch Gardens) w/ all day dining for $50 per day. Our kids were in heaven being able to drink as much soda and eat as much theme park food as they could. The food exceeded my (low) expectations, and we actually became fond of a couple of food items.


 oh wow! If I came across a deal like that I’d be all over it.  SW is supposed to be really gorgeous at Christmas time too.


elaine said:


> waterparks, as well, assuming they're open. My kids loved them at that age. You can also probably get a summer pass to SW (or 2nd day free) and go back for just a couple of hours if you get bored as it's very close to most of the Marriotts.


Aquatica is open! Ooh yes kids will love it if they like swimming! 
Discovery Cove is running some deals too.
I could see SW fireworks from out unit at Grande Vista last month!


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 20, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> I should add that we are currently planning on going to AKV for an exchange in February. I think we will likely spend 2-3 days at the Disney Parks and will likely spend a couple of days at Universal Studios (our almost 7 year old LOOOOOVES Harry Potter and is very tall for her age so she should be able to do all the rides).
> 
> While I am disappointed that our 3 year olds won't get to experience a lot of the stuff that our oldest loved at that age, I think it was just too special to pass up staying at AKV on an RCI exchange.



How tall do kids need to be to go on most theme park rides?


----------



## Lisa P (Sep 20, 2020)

It varies by the ride. Here's the full list:




__





						Help
					

Help




					disneyworld.disney.go.com
				




Most attractions don't have a height requirement. However, of those that do, 40 inches is a major cutoff. There are a good number of the restricted rides showing 40 inches as the requirement. The only attractions with an even higher height requirement than 40 inches are:

*Magic Kingdom Park*
Space Mountain – Guests must be 44 inches (113 centimeters) or taller

*Epcot*
-none-

*Disney’s Hollywood Studios*
Rock ‘n’ Roller Coaster Starring Aerosmith – Guests must be 48 inches (122 centimeters) or taller

*Disney’s Animal Kingdom Park*
Avatar Flight of Passage – Guests must be 44 inches (112 centimeters) or taller
Expedition Everest - Legend of the Forbidden Mountain – Guests must be 44 inches (113 centimeters) or taller
Primeval Whirl – Guests must be 48 inches (122 centimeters) or taller


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Sep 21, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I was thinking of going the first week of June right after school ends. We can only go to Florida in the summer so we will have to deal with the heat. I grew up in Miami so I am used to heat.
> 
> My question is not about the weather. It is whether 1) it is worth it to splurge to go to Disney World next year and 2) whether we should splurge to stay in Animal Kingdom or go with Marriott Grand Vista, which will cost me nothing additional. We could stay for a week in Orlando in a 2 bedroom at Grand Vista for no extra charge or we can pay $4200 for 4 nights at Animal Kingdom Lodge in a 1 bedroom with a savannah view. I dread the idea of driving and parking at Disney World but we will probably only be there for 2-3 days. If we went for a week, we would also visit Universal as well as do a pool day to relax.



You should maybe consider one of the Marriott Palms resorts. The World Center pool complex has much more entertainment for a child than Grand Vista. If you run into unforeseeable financial issues ,you can get much more use out of your DC trust points without having to spend anything extra on tickets. I've staycationed in Orlando plenty of time without entering a park. I also like an hour from Disney though.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 21, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> You should maybe consider one of the Marriott Palms resorts. The World Center pool complex has much more entertainment for a child than Grand Vista. If you run into unforeseeable financial issues ,you can get much more use out of your DC trust points without having to spend anything extra on tickets. I've staycationed in Orlando plenty of time without entering a park. I also like an hour from Disney though.



Thank you for this suggestion. If I stay at one of the Palms, would I get access to the World Center pool complex? Is it walking distance from the Palms? If so, which Palms resort would you recommend? I see I can exchange into a 2 BR at Sabal Palms or Royal Palms. Imperial Palms in not available. I currently reserved a 2 BR at Grande Vista.


----------



## travelhacker (Sep 22, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Thank you for this suggestion. If I stay at one of the Palms, would I get access to the World Center pool complex? Is it walking distance from the Palms? If so, which Palms resort would you recommend? I see I can exchange into a 2 BR at Sabal Palms or Royal Palms. Imperial Palms in not available. I currently reserved a 2 BR at Grande Vista.


We stayed at Royal Palms. The World Center pool complex was a lot of fun. I wasn't a big fan of the rooms, but some people really enjoy them (I prefer the rooms in Harbour Lake). 

We went in September and we never had a problem getting a free shuttle ride over (usually just a golf cart) to the World Center complex. It isn't a very long walk, but we had two one year old boys and didn't want to carry them.

Sabal Palms is the closest.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 22, 2020)

Staying at one of the MVC palm resorts gets you access to the world center pool complex. The closest walk to the pool complex would be Sabal. 

One thing I did not like staying at Royal Palms was the second bedroom was right next to the walkway. The units are like townhome style and are open walkways. I did not like my young son having that room where anybody can walk by with the window right there. Just did not feel safe for my son. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TSPam (Sep 22, 2020)

Sabal palms buildings are two stories with walk up to the second floor. Royal and imperial are 4 or 5 floors with elevators. You can use any of the amenities of the different time shares regardless of the one you are staying at. 
sabal palms has a two step down into the living room and a two step up in the master bedroom from the sleeping area to the bathroom area...if that matters to you. I love the large balconies at royal palms and imperial palms and they have huge kitchens.


----------



## CPNY (Sep 22, 2020)

frank808 said:


> Staying at one of the MVC palm resorts gets you access to the world center pool complex. The closest walk to the pool complex would be Sabal.
> 
> One thing I did not like staying at Royal Palms was the second bedroom was right next to the walkway. The units are like townhome style and are open walkways. I did not like my young son having that room where anybody can walk by with the window right there. Just did not feel safe for my son.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Cypress harbor is the same way


----------



## TSPam (Sep 22, 2020)

So is harbour lake


----------



## elaine (Sep 22, 2020)

We walked to M Complex from royal. Maybe 5-7 minutes. Imho grande vista Is fine also. We’ve stayed at both and had kids. I’d probably keep grande as it’s super close to sw if you’re going there also. This is a gv Pool. It does not have a slide.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 22, 2020)

elaine said:


> We walked to M Complex from royal. Maybe 5-7 minutes. Imho grande vista Is fine also. We’ve stayed at both and had kids. I’d probably keep grande as it’s super close to sw if you’re going there also. This is a gv Pool. It has a slide.
> View attachment 26825


Where is the slide at this pool? If anything it is a small waterslide. Nothing like the slides at Marriott World Center or even the one over at Harbour Lake.


----------



## elaine (Sep 22, 2020)

Correction. No slide at gv. We thought the pools were very nice. The M complex was very crowded with rows of chairs. As you share with a huge hotel.


----------



## Monykalyn (Sep 22, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Thank you for this suggestion. If I stay at one of the Palms, would I get access to the World Center pool complex? Is it walking distance from the Palms? If so, which Palms resort would you recommend? I see I can exchange into a 2 BR at Sabal Palms or Royal Palms. Imperial Palms in not available. I currently reserved a 2 BR at Grande Vista.


Sabal is great-stay in a building close to the walkway over to world center. There is a walkway by the World center spa building that makes the walk ~5 minutes-quicker than a golf cart ride. Hub and a kid chose golf cart that left at same time the other kids and I did walking and we were in chairs by pool before hubs arrived by cart. 
Sabal has the odd layout with the steps into LR, but it is a large unit. Not our fave as the large glass block shower that shines light at crack of dawn into master bedroom and NO way to block it. It is super close to Disney though. And the Marriott World Center slide is big/high. Kids loved it!
If you are planning Disney/Legoland/SW/Universal I'd personally plan to stay at GV. The traffic may not be as bad as "usual" even by next year, but it was far easier to get around from Grande Vista/Cypress Harbour area.


----------



## Monykalyn (Sep 22, 2020)

Elaine posted the pool by Copa loca bar. . great pool too

This is the main village pool at Grande Vista. They have a media wall where movies are shown, by the restaurant (they were running fabulous deals on family meals for takeout in August-we hadn't stayed here since 2014 so don't know if this is always or a newer thing). There is a lap pool and a kids splash pad as well as hot tubs.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 22, 2020)

I looked into renting DVC points for a stay onsite. I have encountered several issues:

1) No refunds allowed with DVC point rentals so makes no sense to book ahead for next summer.
2) Cost is not as low as I expected unless it is a last minute reservation. The price per point is now $20 a point for an advance reservation.
3) Inventory is limited to certain resorts and room types (many studios available but I do not want a studio).

All in all, unless I make a reservation within a 30-60 day window, I do not see renting DVC points too far in advance as a good idea.


----------



## ljmiii (Sep 23, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> All in all, unless I make a reservation within a 30-60 day window, I do not see renting DVC points too far in advance as a good idea.


There are so many unknowns it is hard to give good advice. In summer 2021 will reservations still be required to enter a WDW park? Will there be Fastpasses? Park hopping?

Right now WDW is reaching capacity Fri-Mon with people complaining about the big crowds, long lines, and lack of social distancing (though mask use is still being enforced). As the traditionally busy Oct-Dec season approaches it is unclear what Disney will do (if anything).

If you aren't committed to staying 'on property' (and/or willing to go in 2022) there is a good argument to be made for waiting until around 75 days out before committing to a DVC rental - that will give you time to get a DVC reservation in place to get WDW reservations, ADRs, and fastpasses (if any) as well as cancel your II trade.


----------



## elaine (Sep 23, 2020)

IMHO, a no-cost Marriott is a no brainer vs expense/risk of renting DVC. We had many great WDW, Univ, SW vacations with kids before we bought DVC.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 23, 2020)

We do not plan to visit Disney or Florida until a COVID-19 vaccine have been tested by the American medical profession.


----------



## ljmiii (Sep 23, 2020)

elaine said:


> IMHO, a no-cost Marriott is a no brainer vs expense/risk of renting DVC. We had many great WDW, Univ, SW vacations with kids before we bought DVC.


At the moment, people who are staying off property are complaining about being unable to secure reservations to visit the parks on weekends and/or for HS. One of many open questions about visiting WDW in summer 2021.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 23, 2020)

How do you get a park reservation? I thought you just reserve it when you buy your tickets. I thought anyone can reserve a park reservation pretty easily if they plan ahead. If I buy tickets a few months in advance, do you think I will be able to secure park researvations?


----------



## ljmiii (Sep 23, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> How do you get a park reservation? I thought you just reserve it when you buy your tickets. I thought anyone can reserve a park reservation pretty easily if they plan ahead. If I buy tickets a few months in advance, do you think I will be able to secure park reservations?


I would expect so...but I don't know what the future will bring in terms of increased demand as more people become comfortable about travelling during the pandemic. As of today, this upcoming weekend has availability issues, as do Oct 8-17 and Nov 22-27.



			https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 23, 2020)

Here’s the park pass availability calendar: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder. I had trouble finding it via the link ljiii provided above, so if you’re going to follow it, bookmark it!

Basically, DHS is the booked-up park for the dates above, since Galaxy’s Edge (especially RotR) is so new.


----------



## Dean (Sep 23, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I looked into renting DVC points for a stay onsite. I have encountered several issues:
> 
> 1) No refunds allowed with DVC point rentals so makes no sense to book ahead for next summer.
> 2) Cost is not as low as I expected unless it is a last minute reservation. The price per point is now $20 a point for an advance reservation.
> ...


DVC is just expensive no matter how you slice it.  Long term, short notice options are likely not going to be a good plan but I would agree the commitment without cancelation options is risky.  Of course one can always reserve on cash and have more cancelation options.  However the terms vary with the individual, you may have some options that are more flexible if you book with an individual rather than a company.  


TravelTime said:


> How do you get a park reservation? I thought you just reserve it when you buy your tickets. I thought anyone can reserve a park reservation pretty easily if they plan ahead. If I buy tickets a few months in advance, do you think I will be able to secure park researvations?


They are prioritizing on property guests and current passholders so staying on property does give one a leg up assuming they also have a ticket in their account that will work.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 23, 2020)

Next October (2021) will be 50th anniversary of WDW.  So expect some big things in the fall. 

My sister and I took her triplets when they were 5 to the 25th anniversary of WDW.  The triplets are now 29, but 30 next year.  They are planning to visit again all together for the 50th Anniversary.  They have been many times in between, aften together, but not always.  But they are planning it as a group activity some time during the 50th year celebrations.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 23, 2020)

All I can say is I would not want to pay a ton of money to have only half the experience due to COVID restrictions.


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 23, 2020)

Something to consider if this will be a "once-in-a-lifetime" experience would be to look at the WDW VIP tour options (not sure if these are still going in covid era).  They are pricey, but you get treated like royalty and you can get so much done in a day.  With what you could save in renting a DVC it would make up for staying off property.  We did a VIP package in Shanghai Disney when we only had a single day to visit, and we were able to get on all the rides/attractions we wanted without having to wait in long.  It was our most enjoyable Disney experience ever.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2020)

I feel very lucky. Last night, I was able to re-trade into a 3 bedroom at Marriott Imperial Palms. I was booked in a 2 bedroom at Grande Vista but when I saw the 3 bedroom available, I grabbed it. A 3 bedroom will allow my parents and/or my sister and her family to join us. I had to be flexible on the dates for the change so now we are booked over the July 4th holiday next summer. I preferred June since it is probably less busy. I will keep watching to see if any other dates become available in a 3 bedroom. It is nice to get this 3 bedroom unit virtually for free since I was awarded it as a perk when I bought a hybrid package in 2018. I am realizing the nice thing about II is how long you can extend the expiration dates of timeshare units.

On another notes, since we are booked Fri-Fri, I am tempted to add on a 3 day Disney cruise from Fri-Mon. It is a little less than $4000 for a verandah stateroom for 2 adults and a child. That seems pretty reasonable. With all the money we are saving by staying at my “free” Marriott, I might consider a cruise, assuming they are sailing by next summer.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 24, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> It is a little less than $4000 for a verandah stateroom for 2 adults and a child. That seems pretty reasonable.


Perhaps reasonable by Disney Cruise Line standards...


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps reasonable by Disney Cruise Line standards...



How much would a 3 night cruise for 2 adults and a child in a balcony stateroom on a similar cruise line like Royal Caribbean or Princess cost?


----------



## Dean (Sep 24, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps reasonable by Disney Cruise Line standards...


I'd agree, we have back to back in a suite for 2 weeks with 2 adults for little more than that next fall.


----------



## Dean (Sep 24, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> How much would a 3 night cruise for 2 adults and a child in a balcony stateroom on a similar cruise line like Royal Caribbean or Princess cost?


Depends on specifics but maybe $1000-1200 with fees and taxes.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2020)

Dean said:


> I'd agree, we have back to back in a suite for 2 weeks with 2 adults for little more than that next fall.



What cruise line? Is it a balcony suite? I wonder how cruise lines make money on a 2 week cruise for so little esp now with no revenue and all the changes they will need to make to get sailing again. I noticed that Disney has kept its prices high for staying onsite. I guess I was comparing the 3 night cruise to 3 nights staying onsite. It is so expensive to stay onsite. At least on a cruise, we get all meals and entertainment included.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2020)

Dean said:


> Depends on specifics but maybe $1000-1200 with fees and taxes.



For all 3 people included? I have not seen cruises that cheap with a balcony unless those are special deals due to covid? But then again, I have only cruised on Windstar.


----------



## Dean (Sep 24, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> What cruise line? Is it a balcony suite? I wonder how cruise lines make money on a 2 week cruise for so little esp now with no revenue and all the changes they will need to make to get sailing again. I noticed that Disney has kept its prices high for staying onsite. I guess I was comparing the 3 night cruise to 3 nights staying onsite. It is so expensive to stay onsite. At least on a cruise, we get all meals and entertainment included.


RCCL, Junior suite with balcony.


----------



## Dean (Sep 24, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> For all 3 people included? I have not seen cruises that cheap with a balcony unless those are special deals due to covid? But then again, I have only cruised on Windstar.


No pretty normal prices but it varies a fair amount with the location and specific time of year.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 24, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> How much would a 3 night cruise for 2 adults and a child in a balcony stateroom on a similar cruise line like Royal Caribbean or Princess cost?


Probably less than $700pp. THough sometimes finding 3 night cruises on cruise lines other than Carnival can be difficult.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2020)

Dean said:


> RCCL, Junior suite with balcony.



Disney cruises are super expensive!


----------



## ljmiii (Sep 24, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I feel very lucky. Last night, I was able to re-trade into a 3 bedroom at Marriott Imperial Palms....


Congratulations! The Imperial Palms is our favorite Orlando MVCI resort.


TravelTime said:


> On another notes, since we are booked Fri-Fri, I am tempted to add on a 3 day Disney cruise from Fri-Mon. It is a little less than $4000 for a verandah stateroom for 2 adults and a child...


You keep asking the difficult questions...;-) 

For over ten years we have very much enjoyed sailing with our kids and sometimes our parents on DCL cruises. But as others have pointed out DCL definitely commands a premium price. 

On the other hand, you couldn't pay me to cruise on Carnival even pre-COVID. On the other, other hand, to a young girl a DCL cruise might bring with it the taste of 'Disney Magic' that might still be missing from the parks in June 2021. On the fourth hand I'm not sure the ship will be any better than the parks next summer and there is no way we're cruising in 2021 anyway (I have a DCL North Sea cruise still 'on the books' that is waiting to be swapped out once they announce Summer 2022 itineraries).

I'd be happy to talk about DCL with you via PM if you wish.


----------



## Dean (Sep 24, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Disney cruises are super expensive!


Yes, we did last Summer 3 cabins, full week, 9 people with 3 kids.  Total for 7 nights out the door ocean view (9b) was $19K.  I was hoping for a FL resident discount, they did offer such for the 3 & 4 night the same week but not the 7 night.  $4K seems high to me for a 3 night on DCL even pre covid unless it's a holiday week.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2020)

I just priced out a 3 day Royal Caribbean cruise for the same sailing date out of Port Canaveral in a balcony stateroom. It is $2124 so almost half the price of a Disney cruise. However, the stateroom is only 2/3 the size and there are no Disney characters.


----------



## Dean (Sep 24, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I just priced out a 3 day Royal Caribbean cruise for the same sailing date out of Port Canaveral in a balcony stateroom. It is $2124 so almost half the price of a Disney cruise. However, the stateroom is only 2/3 the size and there are no Disney characters.


Holiday week?


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2020)

Dean said:


> Holiday week?



It is for the July 9th sailing for 3N in a family stateroom (299 sf) with verandah. The price is $3928 for 2 adults and a child.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2020)

My DH does not like the big cruise lines but will make an exception for Disney.


----------



## cman (Sep 24, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> It is for the July 9th sailing for 3N in a family stateroom (299 sf) with verandah. The price is $3928 for 2 adults and a child.


Interesting. I priced it for a suite and this is the price that I got;


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2020)

cman said:


> Interesting. I priced it for a suite and this is the price that I got;
> View attachment 26929



Is this for Royal Caribbean? I priced a balcony stateroom on RCI for about $2000.


----------



## cman (Sep 24, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Is this for Royal Caribbean? I priced a balcony stateroom on RCI for about $2000.



It's RC Mariner of the seas. I misread your earlier post. I thought you were saying the RCI cruise was $3928.


----------



## Dean (Sep 24, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> It is for the July 9th sailing for 3N in a family stateroom (299 sf) with verandah. The price is $3928 for 2 adults and a child.


Disney really jacks up the price in the summer.


----------



## elaine (Sep 24, 2020)

DCL is a fantastic experience IMHO and not just for kids. The dinners are even a curated experience. 3 days for $4K is an OK price. you could book and decide next spring. I'd spend the $ and do DCL vs another cruiseline. And I'm a bargain shopper. Except for the kids clubs, there's not a lot for kids on the other lines, unless you go with a bigger ship. DCL is the bomb (and my kids don't even like the DCL kids clubs). I cannot imagine how they'll even run kids clubs unless everyone is vaccinated by then. You won't be sorry with DCL, IMHO.
And, it's 3 nights, who cares about a balcony? Just get an outside cabin. You'll be very busy on the ship and private island.


----------



## ljmiii (Sep 24, 2020)

elaine said:


> And, it's 3 nights, who cares about a balcony? Just get an outside cabin. You'll be very busy on the ship and private island.


From our 'what it's worth department' I second elaine's suggestion to dispense with the verandah. The only cruises on which we get one anymore are those on which we expect to spend a day or more 'sightseeing' from our room - e.g. Alaska or Norwegian fjords. On a 3 night cruise you are unlikely to be in your room much.

After trying an inside room once I also second elaine's suggestion to get an outside cabin - not having the ability to see outside in the mornings and track the changes in light from inside the room was unbearable to us. That said, some people love the 'magic portholes' of the interior cabins on the Dream and Fantasy.


----------



## Monykalyn (Sep 25, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> How much would a 3 night cruise for 2 adults and a child in a balcony stateroom on a similar cruise line like Royal Caribbean or Princess cost?


I still get sticker shock over DCL prices.  Have a NCL 7 day in a club balcony suite for 4 people (Eastern Caribbean) for January for just over $4k- and it includes the specialty dining, drink package etc. doubtful it will be sailing but I’d take 7 days over 3 any day. Have a balcony on Carnival Panorama in Jan 2022 for just over $2k (3 people, if my 2 daughters school schedules allow will get them an inside).  Still debating about switching to Haven area on that one. 
Why not tack on a day or 2 at a Magic Kingdom resort or Animal Kingdom Lodge?

great catch on Imperial Palms! Kids are gonna LOVE the World Center pool and slide!


----------



## Dean (Sep 25, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> It is for the July 9th sailing for 3N in a family stateroom (299 sf) with verandah. The price is $3928 for 2 adults and a child.


Let me add that this is essentially a holiday weekend as it starts 5 days after the 4th which is on Sunday so a lot of people will be traveling that week.  We've sailed on both but more RCCL and truthfully, we personally prefer RCCL though we enjoy both.  Roughly double is c/w what I've seen in the past though they are much closer if they have a FL resident rate and one qualifies as we do.


----------



## elaine (Sep 25, 2020)

I'd also consider just tacking on two days at AKL and enjoy the resort. Assuming the resort is in full swing, there are many free/low fee activities at AKL, such as animal enrichment (talking to an African guide while making seeded molasses pine cones for the animals to eat), outdoor movies every night, cookie decorating, campfire (maybe with smores) and at other resorts, such as going over to FT Wilderness to fish (son caught a little bass there) or rent bikes and they have a great campfire sing a long with Chip and Dale (you can buy smores stuff or bring your own), riding the boat from Disney Springs to OKW or SSR.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 25, 2020)

I also have found DCL to be more expensive as a mass market cruise line. 

Comparing prices when kids are in school vs summer vacation time is like comparing apples to oranges. 

For a 9 year old, I would think he/she would love a DCL cruise even though you are paying a 50% premium. 

Like Dean our preferred cruise line is RCCL but will also cruise MSC at least once every other year. MSC had some excellent prices where you could cruise 2 weeks in their Yacht Club vs one week on an Oasis Sky suite. Now the prices on MSC are closer to 80% of RCCL. Still a good deal in my book but not the great deal of a couple years ago. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 26, 2020)

I just re-traded into a 3 BR/3 bath at Grande Vista. I think it is better unit than the 3 BR at  Imperial Palms because it has an extra bathroom and sleeps 12 vs 10. It is about 100 sf bigger.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 26, 2020)

elaine said:


> I'd also consider just tacking on two days at AKL and enjoy the resort. Assuming the resort is in full swing, there are many free/low fee activities at AKL, such as animal enrichment (talking to an African guide while making seeded molasses pine cones for the animals to eat), outdoor movies every night, cookie decorating, campfire (maybe with smores) and at other resorts, such as going over to FT Wilderness to fish (son caught a little bass there) or rent bikes and they have a great campfire sing a long with Chip and Dale (you can buy smores stuff or bring your own), riding the boat from Disney Springs to OKW or SSR.



We are spending a week in Orlando in Marriott Grande Vista. I can’t see taking on days to stay onsite after being there for 7 days. I would prefer to do a cruise than stay more days in the resort.


----------



## Monykalyn (Sep 26, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I just re-traded into a 3 BR/3 bath at Grande Vista. I think it is better unit than the 3 BR at  Imperial Palms because it has an extra bathroom and sleeps 12 vs 10. It is about 100 sf bigger.


We were in a 3 bedroom in August for a week-it is WONDERFUL having that much space!! And  the kids will still love the pools! Our 5 year old grandson sure did.

If cruises are back to "normal" (I expect more vaccine available, and likely some good treatments by late next spring) I'd do the cruise too!!


----------



## elaine (Sep 27, 2020)

not knocking a DCL--it's a great experience, but being onsite at AKL and taking advantage of all the WDW complex has to offer is a very different experience than Marriott ( fine option for a WDW park visit). I meant to do all that activities of WDW resort and not go into the parks. However, I don't know if all activities will be operational even by next year and if they'll be open to other resort guests (AKL can go over to Ft W, etc.). Pre-Covid, WDW offered activities such as archery lessons, horseback riding, renting little boats, smores, pottery painting, etc.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 27, 2020)

elaine said:


> not knocking a DCL--it's a great experience, but being onsite at AKL and taking advantage of all the WDW complex has to offer is a very different experience than Marriott ( fine option for a WDW park visit). I meant to do all that activities of WDW resort and not go into the parks. However, I don't know if all activities will be operational even by next year and if they'll be open to other resort guests (AKL can go over to Ft W, etc.). Pre-Covid, WDW offered activities such as archery lessons, horseback riding, renting little boats, smores, pottery painting, etc.



I have stayed onsite at Disney at Animal Kingdom Lodge and other resorts. I loved staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge and I would like to stay there agin one day but I do not think it makes sense to do it until Covid is over. I am more tempted to do a Disney cruise that stay at Animal Kingdom again. If I did not have a free Marriott week that will expire in 2021, I would be tempted to stay at Animal Kingdom again. Staying offside is a good opportunity to explore the other parks in Orlando that I have never been to like Universal, SeaWorld and Legoland.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 4, 2020)

Okay, I might be splurging. I am thinking of staying at Marriott Imperial Palms for 6 nights (have a free week with II from Sun to Sun). Then moving to Animal Kingdom for 2 nights (Sat-Mon). Then taking a 4 night Disney cruise from Port Canaveral (visits Nassau, Disney's private island, and a day at sea). Then drive down to Miami for 8 nights to visit my family. This will be our first big trip with our adopted daughter, who will be 9 next summer. I think it is worth a splurge while she is still young enough to be awed by everything.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 4, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Okay, I might be splurging. I am thinking of staying at Marriott Imperial Palms for 6 nights (have a free week with II from Sun to Sun). Then moving to Animal Kingdom for 2 nights (Sat-Mon). Then taking a 4 night Disney cruise from Port Canaveral (visits Nassau, Disney's private island, and a day at sea). Then drive down to Miami for 8 nights to visit my family. This will be our first big trip with our adopted daughter, who will be 9 next summer. I think it is worth a splurge while she is still young enough to be awed by everything.


Your family members are going have a blast . Visiting Disney first and staying at Disney Animal Kingdom  meaning you will only have to touch your luggage  once and that is load your luggage for the Disney Bus. A Disney crew member, will pick - up your luggage from your timeshare villa .  Next you and your family will board the Disney Bus to Port Canaveral for your Disney cruise .  You and your family will be on the ship under  15  minutes. All of your checked luggage will be brought to yours room by a Disney crew member.

I hope you have this Disney Cruise package plan.

Your daughter will have so many children in her age group to play with. Disney have excellent planned activities all day and evening for children. You will see her for breakfast,  lunch and dinner.

Please tell her to order more than hamburgers,  pizza and fries. LOL.

Please kept your Disney luggage tags as souvenirs.  The private island is Awesome.

Our last Disney Cruise was about twelve (12) years ago when our Grandson and  Grandaughter were 13 and 9 years old.. it was Awesome; total cruising party were seven adult's and three children. We all rated the total vacation and cruise experience a TEN (10) PLUS.


----------



## elaine (Oct 4, 2020)

Great Plan. Our Younger kids didn’t stay in kids club very much. Imho the club is better for outgoing kids and not shy ones (mine). My Older tween loved it. 
But there’s so much to Do the ship. We had a great time as a family with character breakfasts, movies, shows,family crafts/games,snorkeling, biking around CC. You’ll have a wonderful time.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 4, 2020)

I booked it all. 6N at Marriott Imperial Palms in a 3BR, 2N at Animal Kingdom in a 1 BR savannah view, 4N on the Disney Dream, then 8N in Miami. It should be a blast!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Oct 5, 2020)

Our Disney cruise experience was during their first season, but our kids loved it. Our 10 year old daughter would disappear into her club after breakfast and meet us after dinner in time for that night’s show, and our 14 year old son would hang with us for the day’s activities and disappear into the teen hangout after dinner. So they both had lots of individual attention from us.


----------



## chromeo (Oct 14, 2020)

Their trend before shutdown was to constant hard ticket events (villain parties, etc).  It also would not surprise me if the new version of Fastpass allows you to buy Fastpasses when they come back.  So, maybe you can stay at the Marriott, and for a few hundred bucks you can go buy a few Fastpssses and then to villain night, which would really be a cool last trip.

If there are no hard ticket events or upsell Fastpasses, I would stay on site.  Especially as a last trip, you need to at least get on a couple rides, which is impossible without Fastpasses.  Spending an expensive vacation waiting in 90 minute lines is no fun.

Another consideration is if the extended hours are still there for onsite guests.  Nothing beats a Wednesday night in an emptied out park, after it's cooled down and the fireworks have ended.

Of course, you could accomplish these goals with a suite at Art of Animation for a couple of nights, you don't have to go bananas on Animal Kingdom for a whole week.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 22, 2020)

I keep editing my plans for next summer. Now I am booked for a week at Lakeshore Reserve and we are doing the weekend Disney cruise. We will go to Miami to visit family for a week before we go to Orlando. I decided to skip Animal Kingdom because we are changing hotels a lot. I shortened the Disney cruise to 3 nights because I am thinking of doing a 7N Disney cruise in 2022. The 3N is on Disney Dream and the 7N is on Disney Fantasy so we can experience two different ships and itineraries. The 2022 cruise is over our daughter’s birthday so that will be a surprise for her birthday. I am thinking of splurging on a 1 bedroom concierge suite for the 2022 cruise. I saw that off season 1 bedroom suites are significantly less expensive than if you sail in the summer. It is is almost half the cost if you sail off season.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 23, 2020)

Okay, I decided to change the cruise to a 7N Eastern Caribbean cruise in January 2021 because I wanted to book a 1 bedroom concierge class suite over Alivia’s 9th birthday week instead of over the summer. It is about half the price in January compared to the summer. I paid in full today because the agent said if DCL cancels and I have already paid in full, we will get a 125% cruise credit on a future cruise (or a refund if they cancel). So that means I can move it to her birthday week in 2022 and have an almost $4000 credit. Frankly, I do not think I can spend $4000 in credit but it is nice to have if they cancel on us. We can also change the date within 15 days of sailing. So I decided not to spend the extra $1200 in travel insurance. I also paid in full so I could reserve a cabana on Castaway Cay but they were already sold out. However, I got the exact room I wanted and I got all the excursions and onboard activities I wanted. So I think I can deal with a beach chair and umbrella. LOL

Update: All the cabanas at Castaway Cay said sold out last night. So someone on Facebook recommended emailing the concierge. This morning I received a reply and he booked a cabana for us! Now this cruise is absolutely perfect for us in every way. I hope Disney does not cancel it.


----------

